# Event Coverage: 2010 Deutsche Classic, Fleetwood, PA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last Saturday, July 10th, played host to one of our favorite shows of the year. Deutsche Classic, nestled in the hills of Berks County, Pennsyvania, always has a great, laid-back vibe and really cool people on hand. Once again, this year managed to have the same atmosphere, despite the weather trying its best to make it otherwise.

* Full Story *


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

sweet pic! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

Ummm... 










LOLQUE?


----------

